# iPod touch vs iPad



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm not technically skilled, but I'm beginning to see the usefulness of these sorts of gadgets for my job. I'm wondering which one would be more useful to me.

I'd like to be able to access email, etc. with this device as well as read downloaded books.

Is the main difference between the two size, or are there other features that set them apart?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been thinking about the Ipad too.I love to read magazines and books online when I travel. I do that now on my lap tops.I have two, a larger 16 inch or if I'm really pinched for space a Dell mini about 10 inches. 
I love gadgets but am always slow to break down and get them. I bet I was the last person in town to get a computer and I know I was when it came to a mobile ...I wonder now,how I ever lived w/o them...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I just got my iPad last week and I love it. Being able to type on the iPad i assume is easier than the touch but i don't have a touch. Having the larger screen makes the touch screen easier to pinpoint certain things when u r selecting. Reading a book is convienient also. I would go to a store and play with one. It may be heavier than u like for a book..but I like it for reading b/c I like to lay down and read and not having to struggle keeping a book open is nice.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have the iPod Touch (with B&N eReader application installed) and a Nook and use both for different things. I think you need to figure out what your needs are and prioritize them to make the best decision. I love my iPod for its portability. I can listen to music, check my email, download some good applications, and read a book if I want to ... and it fits in my pocket. I also have the Nook and got that specifically for the larger screen for reading. I can access my email but don't bother because I can get email from both my phone and my iPod but I do like book reading better on the Nook than the iPod. The iPad has more applications and does more than the Nook but the iPod does most of the the iPad does, you lose screen size but gain portability with the iPod (I can't imagine jogging and listening to tunes with an iPad).

Another factor -- I just noticed that you are from Canada. There are some issues about application downloads, licensing restrictions, etc. with the iPad in Canada. You should probably research those issues, too, before deciding. 

Have fun deciding!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have the iPod Touch and the iPad and haven't even looked at my iTouch since I got the iPad. (I have a small iPod on lanyard earbuds for listening to music while shopping, etc.) The iPad is indeed a large iTouch but with the larger size it is just much more user-friendly.

I have to say that I am somewhat addicted to the iPad. I had left it at work accidentally last evening and was almost home when I realized it and drove all the way back to work to get it as I didn't want to be without it!!

I love that everything is so fast and "instant". With a touch of a button I can see the weather, my eBay selling, watching, etc., Facebook and even SM. I can read various newspapers easily and anywhere I happen to be. I love the large, beautiful screen...

Oh, can you tell I love it!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know anything about the Ipod touch but I've had my Ipad about a month and love it!! Its like everything rolled into one cute little bundle. I'm getting ready to download a book and I love that I can grab it and go. Its great for surfing the web and email too. I love it! I really don't think you could go wrong getting one.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Ipad over itouch in our home...we don't use the several itouch's that are in our home now cuz everyone wants to use MY iPad...we took on vacation with us and we really LOVE the iPad...me, for the simple reason that my eyes are fading and I need the larger screen...

The only bummer on iPad is that the photo upload feature does not work on sm nor fb...

iPad small enough that I throw it in my purse everywhere we go...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I would have to check with my Hubby, he has pretty much everything Apple, from servers, laptops, phones etc etc. he has had the itouch, and now has the ipad. He looooves it and doesn't even take the baby laptop out anymore. I think for books etc. one of the main limitations apart from size of the itouch would be storage. The other huge thing is battery life. The battery on the ipad is amazing. We watched 3 shows on it last week back to back, and the battery was only down to 98 % crazily good.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thank you all for your reviews. I went to the Apple store and played with their gadgets and talked to a guy there. But honestly, your responses were more helpful than he was.

I like the long battery life, and since reading is a big part of why I want it, the iPad might be what I'm looking for, even though it's not as portable as the touch. I'll continue to ponder....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have a Macbook and loove it and won't leave it home when I travel. I also have an Iphone. Has anyone found that the Ipad 'replaces' their laptops? Or close enough for traveling?


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have had my ipod touch about a year and a half. I love it. It is thin and can slide into any small area to take with me. I love that I can check mail, play online games, and do about anything I can do online with my laptop.

I am so satisfied with it that I just haven't taken the time to research the ipad. I would think with apple as the maker though that you can't go wrong. I have found their tech support to be great.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I have a Macbook and loove it and won't leave it home when I travel. I also have an Iphone. Has anyone found that the Ipad 'replaces' their laptops? Or close enough for traveling?


Oh, yes, the iPad replaces my laptop for sure. I have no need at all to take my laptop now that I have the iPad. In fact, tonight my good old Windows and IE locked up on my desktop and I was going crazy so I got my iPad and sent my emails and checked eBay, etc. It is beyond fabulous!! I love the touch screen and how responsive it is AND there is no start up... it's on instantly... 

I highly recommend the Apple brand "case" for it. It does attract dirt but not that bad and it is designed to perfectly complement the iPad. It's hard to get and can take up to a month after ordering to get it ... shipped direct from China, as is the iPad.

Oh, and Stacy if you use it for traveling I really recommend going ahead and getting the 3G version. It's really nice not having to hook up to Wifi and wonder where one is, etc. I got the 64 GB so I would have all the memory I need.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I got the iPod Touch a little over a year ago. I love it. And I would therefore never spend another $500 and up for an iPad. I don't even own a laptop either, no need for that kind of product really. I literally couldn't afford it anyway if I wanted to hahah. But I feel like it's just a larger version of what I already own anyway.

But I love my little Touch. I play games or listen to music while I walk on the treadmill. When I'm hanging out at my boyfriends house I take it to use his wi-fi ( don't have it at my house). I LOVE using it on long trips in the car. Made my 12 car ride to and from the beach last year so much more enjoyable. I actually rented a movie from iTunes before we left haha. So I watched that for about 2 hours. And just playing games or listened to music instead of staring out the window, makes time go faster! I usually just look at stuff on the internet though, don't really come on here and type stuff or go anywhere to type, that is a little difficult. But pages load just fine for looking stuff up and that.

So I'd say I definitely got my moneys worth of it. Granted it was expensive too at the time. And I have a 16GB which they don't even seem to have anymore, atleast not on their site?? I forget how much I paid exactly. But I'm glad I bought it, no regrets. But I would never consider buying an iPad, just not for me.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I have a Macbook and loove it and won't leave it home when I travel. I also have an Iphone. Has anyone found that the Ipad 'replaces' their laptops? Or close enough for traveling?


The Ipad would replace my MacBook for up to a week, but I would want my laptop for anything longer. Mainly for the keyboard, I am a touch typist, so use all fingers. I find it a real pain to hunt and peck on that style of keyboard.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have the iPod Touch and I love it. It's very portable. I'm always on there playing games. It's also very useful if I need to quickly check my email or Facebook. The only downside is you have to be somewhere with WiFi connection. I came really close to purchasing the iPad but decided to go with the B&N Nook instead. I have my Macbook Pro that I just purchased last year. I didn't want it to become obsolete if I were to buy the iPad since they are so similar. I really love my Macbook and I'm glad I went with the Nook instead of the iPad. I've heard great things about the iPad and I'm sure I wouldn't mind having one at all but at this point, it's just not worth it to me. I already have everything I need.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> I have the iPod Touch and the iPad and haven't even looked at my iTouch since I got the iPad. (I have a small iPod on lanyard earbuds for listening to music while shopping, etc.) The iPad is indeed a large iTouch but with the larger size it is just much more user-friendly.
> 
> I have to say that I am somewhat addicted to the iPad. I had left it at work accidentally last evening and was almost home when I realized it and drove all the way back to work to get it as I didn't want to be without it!!
> 
> ...


ITA. My iPod Touch has been collecting dust ever since I got the iPad, which is like a blown-up version of the iPod Touch. I absolutely love, love, _love _it. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see what Apple comes up with next, LOL.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

LitGal said:


> Thank you all for your reviews. I went to the Apple store and played with their gadgets and talked to a guy there. But honestly, your responses were more helpful than he was.
> 
> I like the long battery life, and since reading is a big part of why I want it, the iPad might be what I'm looking for, even though it's not as portable as the touch. I'll continue to ponder....


I'm so clueless when it comes to Apple stuff. After buying the Touch or the IPad, do you access the applications and Internet via a Rogers' data plan?

BTW, Costco sells the Touch and imagine that it's a better price than from the Apple Store.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cathy said:


> I'm so clueless when it comes to Apple stuff. After buying the Touch or the IPad, do you access the applications and Internet via a Rogers' data plan?
> 
> BTW, Costco sells the Touch and imagine that it's a better price than from the Apple Store.


Cathy, what's a Rogers' data plan? I have the iPod Touch. The applications come from the iTunes store and I can access the iTunes store from my computer and then sync them to the iPod via a USB cable connected to my computer or I can access the iTunes store directly from my iPod at home because I have wireless internet service. I can also access the iTunes store from anyplace that has WiFi, like Starbucks, Barnes & Noble, most hotels, etc. I'm not sure this answers your questions but hope it helps.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

just wanted to add....i already broke the screen on my ipad...only have had it about 3 weeks  they r giving me a good discount and sending me a new one. the otter box for the ipad was released friday i believe and i placed my order...supposed to make it drop proof...hopefully wont make it too heavy. im such a clutz


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I got by ipad a few days ago and I love it! I love that when you turn it on, it's ready instantly - no waiting like I have to with my PC. I'm very happy with my choice. I think my next purchase will be the iphone, but I'll have to wait until my current cell contract us up.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Dang you people and your peer pressure LOL. I am typing this on my new iPad.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Dang you people and your peer pressure LOL. I am typing this on my new iPad.


YAY!! :chili: Isn't it a fabulous device!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Dang you people and your peer pressure LOL. I am typing this on my new iPad.


:aktion033::aktion033: and how are you liking it?


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I had an ipod touch (before my kids lost it at the doctors office) and it was most favorite thing in the world!! I too carried it everywhere and it was super easy to use. I miss it EVERY day and can't afford to replace it LOL SUcks to be me (my dad got it for me for my birthday or I wouldn't have had one!)! And I don't know about the ipad, but I hear it's a lot alike. If I had the choice of the two, ...idk... I would probably go with the ipod touch again because I listen to music a lot on it. I think it just depends on what you would use it for and how much room you have for it.
I have a Kindle (again, given to me by my dad who upgraded from the 2 to the DX) so that's what I read my books on. I kept movies on my ipod touch and tons of music. 
*sigh*
This makes me miss it again LOL
But to me it sounds like you might do better with an ipad for what you would use it for. If you have a larger purse I say go for that one  It'll be easier to read off of anyway I think.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> YAY!! :chili: Isn't it a fabulous device!!!


But, can't you use up their allotted amount of use pretty quickly if you download things, use the Internet, etc?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

coco said:


> But, can't you use up their allotted amount of use pretty quickly if you download things, use the Internet, etc?


I signed up for the 3G before the deadline in early June and have unlimited downloads, etc. for $29.99/month but I bet I only use a teeeeny bit of it. And of course if you use Wifi you're not affecting the allotted amount.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I have the 64 GB 3G iPad and I LOVE it!

I am in awe of the battery power. My Ipad does not have to be recharged often ... and I do use it a lot. And, I love that there is no wait time at all when it is turned on!

My DH also was able to purchase the Mac cover at the same time he gifted me with my iPad. BTW, under our SM banner ... I see ads for all kinds of covers and cases for the iPad ... it's like Big Brother really is watching every thread and word that we type. LOL

Stacy, the iPad will not replace my laptop. For me, I use my iPad when I am upstairs in bed or out for some kind of appointment. I love that I can carry it in my purse.

I'm still learning how to use different features on the iPad ... but, considering I am not computer savvy ... the iPad has been very easy to learn how to use. The only thing I can't do is figure out how to use the advanced features and emoticons on SM when I am on the iPad. 

It has soooo many features that I love though. I do think that when one is able to play the flash games on the newer iPad that this will be a plus. But, I don't regret my iPad at all. It's awesome!


----------

